

Hello 2012: Meet Digital Nomads - stefanu
http://ivanasendecka.com/2012/01/25/hire_nomad/

======
stefanu
Very interesting introductory post about digital nomads. Nice to have nomads
around, however do we have nomad-friendly economy? Are businesses nomad
friendly? What about the law?

Follow up: Hard times for nomads? Only for now...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3509589>

